# My new house got egged - so sad



## kirbyultra (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi rabbit people. I wonder if anyone can shed some light on the motive to egg someone's house. I recently moved into my first real house. My hubby and I spent a lot of time renovating it and we have only lived here a little while. We have met a couple neighbors in passing and everyone so far has been very nice, family type people. The town we live in is really decent (we did research when we were house hunting) and neighbors told us several owners have lived here for decades. I never would have imagined that on this random night someone would drive up to my house and throw eggs at my window. I didn't even realize what was happening when I heard the first few clunks of eggs cracking on the glass. by the time my mind processed what was going on, I got to the window only to see a car speeding away.I couldn't see a person or a license plate,make or model. 

Now I feel so violated and freaked out. Why would anyone do this? We haven't offended or upset anyone in our neighborhood. I can't imagine how we could have! We just got here like weeks ago. Has anyone else ever experienced this? What should we do?? I hope it was just a random drive by... Stupid kids with nothing better to do perhaps? But I am now on super high alert, wondering if anyone is watching us, our house or targeting us for some reason...? Any ideas, advice or comforting words are welcome!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 22, 2013)

And yes, we have definitely armed our security system now!!! And hubby wants to install a quality camera that records to a DVR for recorded surveillance. Hopefully catch a photo of a face or car
It's so sad that we have to even do this!!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 22, 2013)

Was it only your house (as in nobody else's house nearby)?

One summer I left my car in upstate NY while I returned to Los Angeles. My roommate was still living in our apartment so it wasn't like completely abandoned. Someone slashed the tires on about 5 cars on our street. Although they only slashed 2 tires, because it was 2 on the passenger side vs. both front or both back, I needed to have it towed and get 4 new tires. A few months later someone egged all the cars in our lot. It was super frustrating and pointless.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 22, 2013)

I didn't check with neighbors, it was sort of late at night already. But I have a feeling it was just us because they threw something like 4 eggs and then sped away in a car. The houses here are fairly spread out so it's possible they just went somewhere else. But it's not as if they thought no one was home. We unfortunately don't even have shades installed n any of our windows yet so they could see that I was home and probably could see my husband home too. Indoor lights were on, our car was parked right outside the house. Sigh. I don't know what to think. Maybe I should call the town admin office to see if anyone else reported anything. Hubby already cleaned our windows so I am not even sure if at this pt it is worth filing a police report. Nothing was damaged as far as we can see this evening. We'll take a better look in daylight.


----------



## JBun (Jan 22, 2013)

Most likely bored kids with nothing better to do than cause trouble for someone else.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 22, 2013)

JBun said:


> Most likely bored kids with nothing better to do than cause trouble for someone else.



As bizarre as it may sound, that's pretty much the best case scenario I can think of. I would much rather it be an event driven by sheer random dumb bad luck than it be some premeditated act of cruelty.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd guess something random too, but yeah I don't know why people do things like that. I never felt the need to vandalize other people's property to have a good time.


----------



## Anaira (Jan 22, 2013)

Man. You and I are from such different worlds. 

Don't be upset by it. 99% chance it is just kids being (ill-behaved) kids. Ask the neighbours if there is a group of troublemaking kids around, and if they say no, it will most likely just be a one off.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 22, 2013)

We had a family on our block that let their kids run wild and if we said anything to the adults, the reply was, "oh, you know or they're just being kids". Got tire of all the crap and the cops not doing anything so I installed a motion activated surveillance system and got pics of them destroying park equipment and one of their twins shooting out the back window of my truck with a pellet gun. When the little brats got arrested and the parents had to pay restitution and a fine and all that, they started supervising them and all the problems ceased. Good luck, and if you do get a system, make sure it's high resolution because vague pictures won't really help you.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 22, 2013)

Do you have kids?


----------



## MILU (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd guess dumb kids too. Maybe that's how they welcome people in that neighborhood, you never know. There are weird people everywhere. 
I'd file a police report: maybe you don't have security cameras, but someone in the neighborhood could have them and if you know the time it happened maybe one of the cameras might have filmed the car and you could get the plate and find out who did it.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 22, 2013)

a lot of kids "haze" new kids that come to school.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 22, 2013)

When I was about...ehh...14. My friends and I and my mom would drive (she was going through a bad time in her life...well actually she would still do it bc she is just crazy) anyway, we would go to the store and get those BIG boxes of eggs and drive around a neighborhood and throw them but we only threw them in the driveway, I didn't want to throw them at anyone's car house or windows you know...we were just bored and it was cheaper than going to the mall and less dangerous than cow tipping and looking for shrooms. (Yes I was a bad kid!!! I knowww!! Lol) we did egg a deer once, it was a little bit funny... Kinda mean.... 
So I'm sure if you just moved in and never made anyone mad its just some dumba$$ kids who have nothing else better to do.


----------



## kmaben (Jan 22, 2013)

I cant get the picture of the egged dear out of my head. I mean they freeze but to stand still long enough to get egged? Mean ok yes. But funny? Absolutely!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 22, 2013)

I do not have kids. I do not have or do anything that could have aggravated anyone in the neighborhood thus far!!

Nancy, I'll that your advice and get a good system to catch the rats who think they can just go around trashing people's property. It isn't right and I won't stand here and just take it!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 22, 2013)

Aww that is so not cool Kirby. I would have to echo what others have said and guess it was kids too. My car was egged one time and that was probably kids too. 

@Katie....wait, your MOM drove you around and let you egg driveways when you were 14?? I gotta say, that's really odd. Not typical mom behavior!


----------



## Anaira (Jan 22, 2013)

I personally think if you react, they'll see you as an easy target, and keep looking for ways to annoy you. If it happens again do something about it then.


----------



## PaGal (Jan 22, 2013)

It's probably just teens with nothing better to do. I knew kids that did it when I was young. I did not go along but they did it more because they thought it would be fun than to be mean. Yep, teens can be dumb that way and of course not stop and think about the persons feelings who is egged.
At this point filing a police report probably won't do much good but I would contact them in the future and before you clean up. I would also now talk to the neighbors, if anyone else was hit then you might want to contact the police. The more instances the police know of the greater the trouble they should be in. Although they may not have really meant any harm they do need to learn that there are consequences. If they haven't been in trouble before it probably won't be much if any real punishment but could still do the trick at making them think next time. If they have been in trouble before then IMO they need as much punishment as often as possible to hopefully turn them around.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 23, 2013)

kmaben said:


> I cant get the picture of the egged dear out of my head. I mean they freeze but to stand still long enough to get egged? Mean ok yes. But funny? Absolutely!



Yes! It was a doe, I was like OMG you idiot why would you hit a deer!!!!!! Then I laughed!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 23, 2013)

agnesthelion said:


> @Katie....wait, your MOM drove you around and let you egg driveways when you were 14?? I gotta say, that's really odd. Not typical mom behavior!



Well, you see....my mom...has always been CRaZYYYYY! And she's still a grown up woman on the outside, but on the inside there's a little 9 year old girl fighting to get out! She also had a severe drug problem at the time and her Andy father divorced...for obvious reasons, and so she really just wanted to spend time with me any way possible. Not a good idea on her part but I learned a lot from that time in my life.

I agree with Anaira. It was more than likely a one time thing but if it wasnt, reacting would just make it worse. I would just brush it off and enjoy your new home!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 23, 2013)

I am trying to put things in perspective and move on. I guess I am just shocked and confused by the whole thing. I was on cloud nine living here. it's a beautiful house that we worked hard on in a lively little town and these jerks whoever they were plucked us out of our nice place and plopped us back into reality. It just feels terrible and I don't know if I'll ever feel the same a out the neighborhood ever again.. I'll certainly be on my toes more than I ever thought necessary here. The irony of it all is that I left NYC where I lived undisturbed for 30 years. I leave to live a peaceful life in the suburbs and not 6 weeks in suburbia does this happen!! That's life I guess.

Thank you all for your input and advice. It has helped more than you know. I was SO distraught last night!


----------



## degrassi (Jan 23, 2013)

Its probably just stupid kids. At least it was just eggs and nothing got damaged. 

Does your neighbourhood have a community league? I know my neighbourhood has a community police officer(a constable) that is assigned to us. We can email or call them with any issues like this, stuff you wouldn't really go to the police station for. They also post warnings in the newsletters of any crimes like this. Or even things like driving to fast, if any cars/houses have been broken into, tired being slashed, bikes being stolen etc. Its helpful and keeps the crime down as the neighbours are looking out for each other and report things.


----------



## PaGal (Jan 23, 2013)

Just remember that there typically is less for teens to do to keep them occupied in suburbia. They may have just been bored and not thinking that it could cause such distress.


----------

